# Sam Kuoha's Kara Ho Kempo schools?



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know that this style has already been mentioned on here before. But I havent heard anyone who has gone to one of the Kara Ho Kempo schools or studied with Sam Kuoha.
So I'm curious, if you've taken Kara Ho Kempo, what's the similarity Kenpo wise, to say Tracy Kenpo? etc?
I won a collection of martial arts mags circa 1989-90 on ebay last year that featured Sam Kuoha and Kara Ho Kempo. It seemed an interesting style. And the report, at least at that time, claimed that Mr. Kuoha was the William KS Chow successor. 
So if you've taken it, or know someboy who does. What are the stances, kicks, defense moves, of this system?
Remember, I want to hear more than just I read through the Kara Ho Kempo book at Barnes and Noble. Because I did that already too.
Thanks


----------



## Mark L (Sep 18, 2007)

There's a member here that goes by dianhsuhe, he might be your best source of information (other than Kouha himself, who's also posted here on occassion).


----------



## dianhsuhe (Sep 18, 2007)

Howdy,

     I am an instructor in the Kara-Ho Kempo system and have been training in the style since 1993 but I am not very familiar with the Tracy system so I am not comfortable doing a "comparison".  The "report" as you mentioned it has not changed,  

     I can tell you that Grandmaster Kuoha has posted a TON of info. here on Martial Talk so if you do a search for "Kuoha" or "Kara-Ho" you will get a bunch of hits.

     If you have any specific questions about Kara-Ho or Grandmaster Kuoha feel free to PM me or post them and I will do my best to get them answered as I see Grandmaster Kuoha a couple times per week.

Cheers!
jamey


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 20, 2007)

Appreciate it.


----------



## CKHK SANDan (Oct 1, 2007)

Aloha dianhsuhe, I believe this is the forum we discussed a few weeks back? Can you tell me the best way to search the site...maybe after next class.  Thx D.B. father of Sensei M.


----------



## CKHK SANDan (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello Karatedrifter7 

  I cant comment or compare Kara-Ho Kempo with other styles as I have only been a student for the last 10 months. However, I may be able to give you some unique insight into the system because although I have only been studying for 10 months I have been observing it first hand for 10 years. You see, I first met Grand Master Sam Kuoha 10 years ago when I enrolled my oldest daughter, then only 6 years old, into the system studying under Sensei Kaimi Kuoha. My daughter is now 16 years old and I now call her Sensei. I have watched her grow into a remarkable Martial Artist and an outstanding instructor over these many years. Needless to say Im very proud of her. I also have a 10 year old boy who has been studying for almost 3 years and I see great things coming for him in the future. 

The only comparisons I can give you is my observations of the various systems at competitions I have been to. 
  In competitions you can get a pretty good feel for what systems are capable of and are particularly noticeable in katas when competitors compete one after the other. To me, and this is only my humble opinion, in other system's katas the moves are dance-like and relatively soft in comparison to a Kara-Ho kata.  Other system repeat  moves side to side, forward and back  in an almost predictable manner,  over choreographed , difficult to tell where  kicks and strikes are supposed to be on an opponent.  Whereas Kara-ho is sharp, yet fluid with well defined circular and linier motion to the katas. Kicks and punches snap with extension and are hard and extremely powerfulI know, I have been uchi for the best in the system including my daughter. 
  Kara-ho competitors, when they compete, consistently place top 3 in every event they enter even though Kara-ho does not push competitions and we dont train specifically for them. That in itself has to speak volumes about the system. 
  Over the years we have had several back belts from other systems come to Kara-ho and they have to put on that white belt and start from the very beginning and work there way up just like every new student.  Many of them are black belts now in Kara-ho and I have asked them to compare systems and every one of them has told me There is no comparison.  

 I know that everyone has their loyalties to their particular system but you cant truly understand Kara-ho by reading a book. You have to find a dojo and experience it first hand.  

  I hope this helps answer some of your questions regarding our system.

Peace  CKHK SANDan


----------



## Mark L (Oct 5, 2007)

CKHK SANDan said:


> Hello Karatedrifter7 
> 
> I cant comment or compare Kara-Ho Kempo with other styles as I have only been a student for the last 10 months. However, I may be able to give you some unique insight into the system because although I have only been studying for 10 months I have been observing it first hand for 10 years. You see, I first met Grand Master Sam Kuoha 10 years ago when I enrolled my oldest daughter, then only 6 years old, into the system studying under Sensei Kaimi Kuoha. My daughter is now 16 years old and I now call her Sensei. I have watched her grow into a remarkable Martial Artist and an outstanding instructor over these many years. Needless to say Im very proud of her. I also have a 10 year old boy who has been studying for almost 3 years and I see great things coming for him in the future.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you on providing your children with a gift that will, hopefully, reap rewards for the duration of their lives.  

I have to disagree with you, though, on evaluating the merits of a particular system of martial arts on the results of tournaments/competitions.  That is a sanitized environment where the quality of the 'performance' is subjective rather than objective, and is invariably constrained by an arbitrary set of rules.   Different judges have different criteria, that's the reality.  That being said, what I have seen of Kara-Ho compares favorably with other forms of kempo I've practiced (if you want to win a forms competition as an under belt, do Kwai-Sun well!).

My experiences have led me to the belief that the quality of instruction *always* trumps the inherent characteristics of a given style.  You've apparently hit the jackpot with the instruction you've secured for your children, good job!


----------



## dianhsuhe (Oct 6, 2007)

The above is more the exception than the rule.  Kara-Ho is pretty far from tounrnament Kempo.  His daughter is VERY good so she would do well in forms, light contact, heavy contact, breaking, etc.  Because she is an exceptional student not because we spend any amount of time preparing for tournaments.

She did "Combination form" which is the most complex empty hand form we have up to Black-Belt.  It is also the last of the 4 that one will learn while venturing to Shodan, if doing them in the proper order-  and we know there are some folks out there doing them out of order for the inappropriate ranks

Cheers


----------

